# اقوى برنامج لتغيير الاى بى بشكل نهائى وجذرى وفتح اى موقع محجوب



## PETER_OSCAR (18 فبراير 2009)

يعتبر برنامج ansurf من اقوى برامج تغيير الاى بى و التصفح الامن تماما , كما انه يستعمله معظم المدونين ولن نخوض هنا فى هذة التفاصيل





مميزاته

سهل

لا يحتاج خبرة او اعدادات مسبقه

كما انه يقوم بعمليه الاتصال بشكل سريع جدا مما يضمن تصفح سريع بعكس البروكسى الذى يسبب بطء الاتصال

هذة محاوله تغيير الاى بى عن طريق البروكسى و هى عمليه غير امنه بالمرة كما فى الصور




تم هنا تغيير الاى بى بالطريقه العاديه 

عند محاوله الكشف على الاى بى على موقع مثل www.myip.dk




مازال الاى بى الاصلى موجودا كما هو

الأن بعد استخدام اليو سرف




بعد الكشف على الاى بى تم تغييرة فعلا بشكل تام

ممتاز حيث لا يحتاج الى خبرة مسبقه فى التعامل معه , فهو يقوم بتغيير الاى بى بشكل تلقائى سريع بدون تدخل من المستخدم
التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/162864784/an-surf.zip


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بيتر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

ميررررسى على البرنامج والشرح يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (20 فبراير 2009)

برنامج جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 

                            سلام           ++          يسوع         ++            يكون         ++           معك


----------



## السعدنى (20 فبراير 2009)

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح
شكرا على الجهد الكبير وربنا يكافئك
يا اخى الموقع اللى حضرتك رافع عليه البرنامج http://rapidshare.com/files/162864784/an-surf.zip                لا اعرف كيف انزل اى برنامج ....هل له طريقة معينه لتنزيل البرامج ؟ 
اشكرك


----------



## مورا مارون (20 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي ليك هو فعلااا برنامج رائع

انا عم استعملوااارووووعة

وخصوصا للحجب​


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا بيتر
مشكور كتييييير
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------

